# Go pro help tips how to?



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I know a lotta guys use gopros so I figured maybe we can post what setting get the best out come for snow work. Also if anyone is having trouble maybe post hear an others can help out. Mine is new outta the box so I can help anyone yet. But I can ask what are the best setting for the gopro hero 3 black Addition?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have mine set for 1080p and usually use the go pro app on my phone works well gives you a display (delayed pic) but makes it really easy to change the settings quickly.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I should have waited a month.... I only have the hero2


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I run mine on R5 (if the new one has that setting) Its the highest quality 1080P - very slow to upload on the computer or youtube.

Totally awesome to watch on your HD tv


----------

